# Caregiver?s Guides to Coping with Schizophrenia



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2006)

Caregiver?s Guides to Coping with Schizophrenia
February 13, 2006 
by Heather Cox, PsychCentral.com

Caregivers and loved ones of those who have been diagnosed with schizophrenia need resources and support for coping with the challenges they face. Here are two basic guides for caring for yourself as you care for your loved ones. Key points from both articles include: moderating caring for your loved ones with caring for yourself so that you don?t burn out; gaining knowledge about schizophrenia so that you know you?re not alone and can deal effectively with ignorance you may come across in your community; and having a support network, whether it?s an organized support group or just friends to hang out with. We hope you find these guides helpful. 

Maintaining Your Own Health, from the World Fellowship for Schizophrenia and Allied Disorders.

Coping with Schizophrenia, from June Roberts at Caregiver.com .


----------

